# Stack overflow



## Thalion (20. Oktober 2005)

BlascProfiler.lua:130 Stackoverflow

Diese Meldung kommt, wenn ich WoW verlassen will. Ein Ausloggen ist nicht mehr möglich, ich muss WoW mit Alt+F4 abschießen...


----------



## Thalion (20. Oktober 2005)

Sorry. Grad gesehen das das Problem schon einmal beschrieben wurde...
Dafür gibts auch hier meine Addons.txt:


Blizzard_AuctionUI: enabled
Blizzard_BattlefieldMinimap: enabled
Blizzard_BindingUI: enabled
Blizzard_CraftUI: enabled
Blizzard_InspectUI: enabled
Blizzard_MacroUI: enabled
Blizzard_RaidUI: enabled
Blizzard_TalentUI: enabled
Blizzard_TradeSkillUI: enabled
Blizzard_TrainerUI: enabled
AnkhCooldownTimer: enabled
Atlas: enabled
Auctioneer: enabled
AutoBuff: enabled
BankItems: enabled
BLASCProfiler: enabled
CensusPlus: enabled
CharacterProfiler: enabled
CharactersViewer: enabled
CT_BagMod: enabled
CT_BarMod: enabled
CT_BottomBar: disabled
CT_BuffMod: enabled
CT_HailMod: enabled
CT_ItemBuffs: enabled
CT_MailMod: enabled
CT_MapMod: enabled
CT_MasterMod: enabled
CT_MovableParty: enabled
CT_PartyBuffs: enabled
CT_PartyHealth: enabled
CT_PlayerNotes: enabled
CT_QuestLevels: enabled
CT_RaidAssist: enabled
CT_RaidTracker: enabled
CT_ShieldMod: enabled
CT_Timer: enabled
CT_UnitFrames: enabled
Decursive: enabled
DefendYourself: enabled
EnchantingSell: enabled
Enchantrix: enabled
enhtooltip: enabled
EquipCompare: enabled
FishingBuddy: enabled
FlightMap: enabled
FreeBagSlots: enabled
Gatherer: enabled
GuildAds: enabled
GuildProfiler: enabled
ImprovedErrorFrame: enabled
Informant: enabled
MonkeyBuddy: enabled
MonkeyQuest: enabled
OutfitDisplayFrame: enabled
QuickLoot: enabled
sct: enabled
SpellAlert: enabled
Titan: enabled
TitanAtlas: enabled
TitanCombatInfo: enabled
TitanEmoteMenu: enabled
TitanGuild: enabled
TitanMail: enabled
TitanMoneyPlus: enabled
TitanQuests: enabled
TitanRegen: enabled
TitanRoll: enabled
TotemTimers: disabled
Wr: enabled


----------



## Thalion (21. Oktober 2005)

Bei mir hat sich das Thema erledigt...

Ich habe heute eine neue Version von CharacterViewer (0.82) installiert und eine neue Beta von Auctioneer.
Seitdem ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten.


----------

